# Looks like a partial Big Wreck reunion in the works.



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I heard something about this on the radio. 
I really enjoyed their albums and am kinda hot and cold on Thornley's solo stuff so a full blown reunion would be cool. 

Here's the info from his website...

thornleymusic.com


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

yea...been a little more than stoked about this..especially since i've heard that the plan is no opener...just a thornley set...an acoustic set...and then a Big Wreck set...

right now its just Brian Doherty and Ian...i guess the other two haven't/weren't invited...but Brian lives in Sudbury i think...which really isn't that far from Toronto (where Ian lives) so i think its a distance thing

i was hoping for a local show...but i'm heading to Ott to see them...


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I guess watching the Grey Cup on tv will be the closest this show comes to me.

Bachman & Turner headline this Grey Cup, but hopefully there will be some Thornley/BW on the tele.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Crap, he played last night in St Catharines and I missed it. Forgot all about this show and I was planning on going.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i'm stoked...i missed his show in kingston earlier this year...


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Yeah, that would be awesome to see! Too bad it's at the Sound Academy in TO. I'm not a fan of that venue.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

saw the show in Ottawa...amazing!

a couple things worth noting though...

-Ian was incredibly loud...so loud, he drowned out the other two guitarists...
-Brian barely did any solo's
-Ian has switched to EB and Fender guitars...at the beginning they sounded bright for the Thornley stuff...they sat perfect in the mix for the Big Wreck stuff
-This was by far...the happiest i've seen Ian play in a LONG time...
-funny note...the guitar tech for Ian and Brian...a little doozy on the job...Brian broke a string during one song, was trying to get his attention so he could switch...no dice...guy didn't notice...they played ladylike...Ian's strat conked out...Paulo did the solo, b/c the tech wasn't paying attention with 30 sec's of the song left...he brings another guitar to Ian to finish the song with...

otherwise...awesome show!


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

I forgot all about these guys, should be a good show.


----------

